# light fitting question



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

:crazy: can someone please explain to me - the GU-10 fittings on some downlights (like exo terra halogen sun glo) - do they need special fittings to go into or will they fit into a standard ES or SES or BC or SBC fitting? the exo terra site seems to say that the halogen sun glo downlights with this fitting can be used in their glow light hood cover thingy but this has an ES fitting.....

help.... I'm confused and can't find out what it all means!!!!!

and the sun glo halogen is only 35w - they seem to say this is quite powerful though - is this a case of a watt not being equal - usually a 60w heatlamp provides 60w heat output just the same as any 60w bulb would - are these GU-10 halogen lights different?? I want a bright light for heat not just light... these are very small and neat 

_(Couldn't decide but maybe this should be in equipment & supplies?? if so can mods please move it thanks   )_


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

no idea on the glow hood cover.... but GU10 have a fitting of their own - they will not fit screw or bayonet fixtures. halogen bulbs in general give off more light / less heat than incandescent bulbs, but personally i use LED when i want light not heat.... very bright, not at all hot, and very low energy use.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

GU10 is the fitting that compact halogens and their low power LED replacements use, it's neither an ES nor a BC fitting, it has two pins on the end.

Like this Supersize Image &copy 2005 Lighting Superstore


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

Well that's what I thought - then when I read this Exo Terra - Products: Sun Glo Halogen Spot and it's link to the halogen glow lamp hood, it seems to indicate that the GU-10 halogen lights will fit the glow lamp hood although I'm sure this is for ES fitting bulbs.... 

what I was looking for was their dual top fitments which'll take a fluorescent tube plus a halogen downlight for added heat and I thought great it'd look good on top of the exo terra viv and give the uv in a tube form plus the advantage of a heat bulb - maybe not what I want though...

oh well never mind, I'll ignore the GU-10s and the dual tops and just use ES bulbs like usual I guess!


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

The bulb shown is a GU 10, you can get fitting for GU 10 bulbs for a couple of pound to!
How much heat would it give off?


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

The exo terras site says 35w which doesn't seem very warm to me, but their dual top is designed to take 2 of them I think....


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

I've got some baby beardies set up in a exo viv with a dual top canopy - looks good but very disappointing in terms of heat out put. I had to wedge a piece of cork bark 3/4 of the way up the viv with another piece for them to climb up to the basking spot. I also had to take out the mesh from the front part of the lid so's not to filter out all the uvb from the tube lights. The basking temp is still lower that I would like but I can't raise the bark any higher as I suspect the little blighters would be able to get into the canopy if I did. I don't understand why such experienced people would design something that seems to have everything - but really isn't worth the money at all.


----------

